# Dvd drive ?

## gentoo_newguy

Hey i have a dvd drive in my machine which is connected through ide. 

I was wondering how i configure this and get it working in my gentoo system ?

If anyone could help that would be great

----------

## stobbsm

Do you have any hard drives connected to the same IDE bus that are working?

Does /dev/cdrom point to anything?

Chances are the device is already working. Were you looking for what kind of software to use to play a DVD?

Need a little more information.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok man will post back when i get home later

----------

## gentoo_newguy

My dvd is drive is ide and my hard drive is sata. 

How do I check if /dev/cdrom points to anything ? 

i was just looking to mount the dvd drive and also id use mplayer for dvds

----------

## RedSquirrel

```
ls -l /dev/cd*
```

You might want to look at /dev/dvd* as well, since mplayer uses the /dev/dvd symbolic link by default. (That can be overridden with 'mplayer -dvd-device <device>' or added to mplayer's config file.)

```
ls -l /dev/dvd*
```

If you only have one drive installed, those symbolic links should point to the same device. Depending on the type of device(s), you may have /dev/cdrw, /dev/dvdrw, etc.

----------

## r3tep

You can check your kernelmessages:

```
dmesg |grep -i dvd
```

If you got any informative output, run

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg |less

 

and search for the output you grepped above.

Inside less you can search strings casesensitive

```
/dvd
```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

```
localhost ~ # ls: cannot access /dev/cd*: No such file or directory

-bash: ls:: command not found

localhost ~ # 

```

```
localhost ~ # ls -l /dev/dvd*

ls: cannot access /dev/dvd*: No such file or directory

localhost ~ # 

```

```
[    0.391041] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.391443] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.392050] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.392391] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.392572] TCP reno registered

[    0.395056] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.396029] Machine check exception polling timer started.

[    0.396819] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.397097] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.397507] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.397688] type=2000 audit(1265633491.397:1): initialized

[    0.405983] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.406157] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.408872] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.409117] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.410147] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W].

[    0.410512] msgmni has been set to 1724

[    0.410771] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.411178] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.411431] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 252)

[    0.411705] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.411870] io scheduler anticipatory registered

[    0.412042] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.412264] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.412446] pci 0000:00:01.0: disabling DAC on VIA PCI bridge

[    0.412630] pci 0000:00:10.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.412632] pci 0000:00:10.0: Performing full reset

[    0.412648] pci 0000:00:10.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.412649] pci 0000:00:10.1: Performing full reset

[    0.412665] pci 0000:00:10.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.412667] pci 0000:00:10.2: Performing full reset

[    0.412682] pci 0000:00:10.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    0.412684] pci 0000:00:10.3: Performing full reset

[    0.412725] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.412881]   alloc irq_desc for 48 on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.412883]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    0.412893] pcieport-driver 0000:00:02.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X

[    0.412911] pcieport-driver 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.413320] aer 0000:00:02.0:pcie02: service driver aer loaded

[    0.413360] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.416258] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.416512] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.416983] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.417261] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.417497] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.417776] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.418002] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.418280] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    0.418877] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.419058] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 16 throttling states)

[    0.419628] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.419806] ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports 16 throttling states)

[    0.420413] processor ACPI_CPU:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.420595] ACPI: Processor [CPU3] (supports 16 throttling states)

[    0.421235] processor ACPI_CPU:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.421414] ACPI: Processor [CPU4] (supports 16 throttling states)

[    0.425118] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.425348] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.669237] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.669895] 00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    0.671648] brd: module loaded

[    0.672530] loop: module loaded

[    0.672759] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /devices/virtual/input/input3

[    0.673052] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.673320] via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: VIA vt8237s (rev 00) IDE UDMA133

[    0.673500] via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: IDE controller (0x1106:0x0571 rev 0x07)

[    0.673707] via82cxxx 0000:00:0f.1: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[    0.673982]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xfc00-0xfc07

[    0.674156]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xfc08-0xfc0f

[    0.674325] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[    0.878143] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[    0.878559] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.878610] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.878971] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    1.193423] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[    1.712068] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[    1.713905] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

[    1.714262] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    1.714558] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.714771] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    1.715123] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: version 2.4

[    1.715133]   alloc irq_desc for 21 on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.715135]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.715140] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.715341] sata_via 0000:00:0f.0: routed to hard irq line 11

[    1.715571] scsi0 : sata_via

[    1.715864] scsi1 : sata_via

[    1.717353] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xdc00 ctl 0xd880 bmdma 0xd400 irq 21

[    1.717541] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xd800 ctl 0xd480 bmdma 0xd408 irq 21

[    1.718095] Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

[    1.718274] Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    1.718495] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 0.3.3.4-k4

[    1.718672] e1000e: Copyright (c) 1999-2008 Intel Corporation.

[    1.718931] e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.24-k2-NAPI

[    1.719109] e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

[    1.719409] sky2 driver version 1.22

[    1.719624] via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.4.3 2007-03-06 Written by Donald Becker

[    1.719812]   alloc irq_desc for 23 on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.719814]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.719818] via-rhine 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.720318] eth0: VIA Rhine II at 0x1c000, 00:19:66:38:0d:83, IRQ 23.

[    1.721238] eth0: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

[    1.721715] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.721879] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.722204] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.722387] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.722405] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.722598] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.722826] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.722829] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.722880] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.723157] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

[    1.723161] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: reset hcc_params 6872 thresh 7 uframes 256/512/1024

[    1.723174] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.723187] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: debug port 1

[    1.723358] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: MWI active

[    1.723359] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.723365] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: irq 21, io mem 0xf5fffc00

[    1.723545] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.723551] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

[    1.729008] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.729204] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.729210] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.729394] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.729665] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.729836] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

[    1.730014] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.4

[    1.730212] usb usb1: uevent

[    1.730254] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.730256] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.730437] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.730450] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.730488] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.730491] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.730493] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.730662] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.730827] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.730829] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.730831] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.730833] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.730836] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.730838] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.730939] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.731032] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.731211] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.731255] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.731463]   alloc irq_desc for 20 on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.731465]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.731468] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[    1.731654] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.731869] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.731922] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.732197] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: detected 2 ports

[    1.732370] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.732372] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: Performing full reset

[    1.732387] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.732400] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000c480

[    1.732595] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.732601] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.732782] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.733053] usb usb2: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.733223] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    1.733406] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.0

[    1.733601] usb usb2: uevent

[    1.733638] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.733641] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.733818] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.733830] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.733868] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.733870] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.733872] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.734040] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.734206] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.734207] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.734209] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.734211] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.734214] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.734216] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.734272] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.734338]   alloc irq_desc for 22 on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.734340]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.734344] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.734533] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.734748] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    1.734797] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.735072] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: detected 2 ports

[    1.735244] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.735246] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: Performing full reset

[    1.735258] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.735271] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 22, io base 0x0000c800

[    1.735471] usb usb3: default language 0x0409

[    1.735477] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.735658] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.735929] usb usb3: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.736099] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    1.736277] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.1

[    1.736480] usb usb3: uevent

[    1.736519] usb usb3: usb_probe_device

[    1.736521] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.736699] usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.736711] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.736748] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.736750] hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.736752] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.736919] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.737084] hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.737086] hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.737087] hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.737089] hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.737093] hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.737095] hub 3-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.737150] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.737215] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[    1.737405] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.737619] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    1.737670] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.737945] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: detected 2 ports

[    1.738118] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.738120] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: Performing full reset

[    1.738132] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.738137] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 21, io base 0x0000c880

[    1.738332] usb usb4: default language 0x0409

[    1.738337] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.738523] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.738793] usb usb4: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.738963] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    1.739141] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.2

[    1.739337] usb usb4: uevent

[    1.739378] usb usb4: usb_probe_device

[    1.739381] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.739558] usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.739570] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.739609] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.739611] hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.739613] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.739781] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.739946] hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.739947] hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.739949] hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.739951] hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.739955] hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.739956] hub 4-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.740014] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.740081] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.740268] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.740490] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '005'

[    1.740541] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.740816] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: detected 2 ports

[    1.740988] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: uhci_check_and_reset_hc: cmd = 0x0000

[    1.740990] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: Performing full reset

[    1.741002] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.741015] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000cc00

[    1.741210] usb usb5: default language 0x0409

[    1.741216] usb usb5: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

[    1.741401] usb usb5: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.741672] usb usb5: Product: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.741842] usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

[    1.742020] usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:10.3

[    1.742222] usb usb5: uevent

[    1.742262] usb usb5: usb_probe_device

[    1.742264] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.742444] usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.742456] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    1.742493] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.742495] hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.742497] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.742664] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.742829] hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.742831] hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.742833] hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.742835] hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

[    1.742838] hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.742840] hub 5-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.742894] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.743034] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.743208] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.743431] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.743608] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.743828] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.744094] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.744272] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[    1.744708] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.744989] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.745455] rtc_cmos 00:07: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.745675] rtc_cmos 00:07: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.745884] rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 114 bytes nvram

[    1.746292] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.746701] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.746867] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.747964] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.748184] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.748359] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.748658] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.20.

[    1.749119]   alloc irq_desc for 17 on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.749121]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    1.749125] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    1.749419] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.749422] HDA Intel 0000:80:01.0: PCI: Disallowing DAC for device

[    1.764116] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    1.783103] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[    1.783460] Too many connections

[    1.783662] hda_codec: formats == 0 (nid=0x2, val=0x11, ovrd=1, streams=0x211)

[    1.783939] hda_codec: cannot attach PCM stream 0 for codec #0

[    1.784140] hda_codec: rates == 0 (nid=0x9, val=0x400000, ovrd=1)

[    1.784319] hda_codec: cannot attach PCM stream 2 for codec #0

[    1.785893] Too many connections

[    1.786337] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[    1.786620] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[    1.786957] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xb (ctl = Line Playback Volume)

[    1.787167] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xb (ctl = Mic Playback Volume)

[    1.787368] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xb (ctl = CD Playback Volume)

[    1.787759] ALSA device list:

[    1.787918]   #0: HDA VIA VT82xx at 0xfebfc000 irq 17

[    1.788118] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.788304] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.788683] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.789389] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.789578] TCP cubic registered

[    1.789739] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.790173] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.791206] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.791431] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.792154] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.792529] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.792699] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.792893] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.793198] PM: Resume from disk failed.

[    1.793212] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.793483]   Magic number: 14:186:885

[    1.830017] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 2 status 001403 POWER sig=k CSC CONNECT

[    1.830020] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.834009] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    1.834018] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 01aa,00

[    1.836008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    1.836016] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    1.839008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    1.839016] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    1.842008] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 1 portsc 008a,00

[    1.842016] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: port 2 portsc 008a,00

[    1.918026] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    1.930018] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0004 evt 0000

[    1.930023] hub 1-0:1.0: port 2, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.930028] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 2 low speed --> companion

[    1.981012] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 2 status 003402 POWER OWNER sig=k CSC

[    1.981025] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    1.981030] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    1.981035] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

[    1.981040] hub 2-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

[    2.085013] hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

[    2.091327] ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD403LJ, CT100-12, max UDMA7

[    2.091505] ata1.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.094340] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.094594] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD403LJ  CT10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.095122] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.095137] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors: (400 GB/372 GiB)

[    2.095149] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.095152] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.095170] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.095248]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[    2.100126] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.187015] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    2.297041] ata2: SATA link down 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.308001] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.309787] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.310071] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.310238] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.310408] md: autorun ...

[    2.310567] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.326711] usb 2-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.331710] usb 2-2: default language 0x0409

[    2.337849] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    2.337857] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with writeback data mode.

[    2.337869] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly on device 8:3.

[    2.338383] Freeing unused kernel memory: 360k freed

[    2.338664] Write protecting the kernel text: 4616k

[    2.338873] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2116k

[    2.346712] usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=093a, idProduct=2510

[    2.346893] usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.347079] usb 2-2: Product: USB OPTICAL MOUSE

[    2.347247] usb 2-2: Manufacturer: PIXART

[    2.347448] usb 2-2: uevent

[    2.517347] usb 2-2: usb_probe_device

[    2.517350] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.529748] usb 2-2: adding 2-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.529762] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    2.529851] usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.529854] usbhid 2-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.544011] input: PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-2/2-2:1.0/input/input5

[    2.544544] generic-usb 0003:093A:2510.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [PIXART USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:10.0-2/input0

[    2.544917] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    2.544996] hub 3-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.545000] hub 4-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.545007] hub 5-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    2.545010] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

[    2.954016] usb usb3: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.954032] usb usb4: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    2.954047] usb usb5: suspend_rh (auto-stop)

[    3.057511] consoletype used greatest stack depth: 6820 bytes left

[    3.115893] uname used greatest stack depth: 6756 bytes left

[    3.139752] stty used greatest stack depth: 6396 bytes left

[    3.348458] grep used greatest stack depth: 6304 bytes left

[    3.415085] rm used greatest stack depth: 6184 bytes left

[    3.430897] hotplug used greatest stack depth: 6088 bytes left

[    3.946230] udev: starting version 141

[    3.959807] usb usb2: uevent

[    3.959823] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.959854] usb 2-2: uevent

[    3.959870] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    3.960042] usb usb3: uevent

[    3.960057] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.960131] usb usb4: uevent

[    3.960145] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.960220] usb usb5: uevent

[    3.960236] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[    3.960314] usb usb1: uevent

[    3.960329] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[    4.039372] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.039463] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.042313] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[    4.042393] usb 2-2: uevent

[    4.602308] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[    4.602312] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    4.695385] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.695393] usb usb1: bus auto-suspend

[    4.695396] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: suspend root hub

[    4.704009] hub 3-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704012] usb usb3: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704014] usb usb3: suspend_rh

[    4.704026] hub 4-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704029] usb usb4: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704031] usb usb4: suspend_rh

[    4.704042] hub 5-0:1.0: hub_suspend

[    4.704045] usb usb5: bus auto-suspend

[    4.704047] usb usb5: suspend_rh

[    4.856873]   alloc irq_desc for 24 on cpu 0 node 0

[    4.856875]   alloc kstat_irqs on cpu 0 node 0

[    4.856882] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 24 (level, low) -> IRQ 24

[    4.856889] nvidia 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    4.856986] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:12:11 PDT 2009

[    5.349391] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[    5.803307] Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k 

[    8.540468] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.541130] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.547270] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.556617] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.567111] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    8.568232] snd_hwdep: exports duplicate symbol snd_hwdep_new (owned by kernel)

[    8.578240] snd_hda_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_hda_parse_generic_codec (owned by kernel)

[    8.578732] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[    8.579299] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.579774] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.579900] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.579970] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.580110] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    8.580911] snd_hwdep: exports duplicate symbol snd_hwdep_new (owned by kernel)

[    8.582394] snd_hda_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_hda_parse_generic_codec (owned by kernel)

[    8.582480] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[    8.587218] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.587706] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.587855] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.587931] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.588126] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    8.588945] snd_hwdep: exports duplicate symbol snd_hwdep_new (owned by kernel)

[    8.590433] snd_hda_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_hda_parse_generic_codec (owned by kernel)

[    8.590524] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[    8.591082] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.591560] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.591686] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.591757] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.591888] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    8.592694] snd_hwdep: exports duplicate symbol snd_hwdep_new (owned by kernel)

[    8.594175] snd_hda_codec: exports duplicate symbol snd_hda_parse_generic_codec (owned by kernel)

[    8.594266] snd_hda_intel: module is already loaded

[    8.599047] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.599187] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.600574] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[    8.601080] snd_page_alloc: exports duplicate symbol snd_free_pages (owned by kernel)

[    8.601172] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.601365] snd_pcm: module is already loaded

[    8.605425] snd_pcm_oss: module is already loaded

[    8.610775] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.610909] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.611827] snd_mixer_oss: exports duplicate symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card (owned by kernel)

[    8.616851] soundcore: exports duplicate symbol unregister_sound_dsp (owned by kernel)

[    8.616995] snd: module is already loaded

[    8.620927] snd_seq_device: exports duplicate symbol snd_seq_autoload_unlock (owned by kernel)

[    8.621034] snd_timer: module is already loaded

[    8.628166] snd_seq: module is already loaded

[    8.819408] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[    8.877251] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[    8.877615] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[    8.878007] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[   10.389461] usb usb2: uevent

[   10.389511] usb 2-0:1.0: uevent

[   10.389597] usb 2-2: uevent

[   10.389647] usb 2-2:1.0: uevent

[   10.390188] usb usb3: uevent

[   10.390237] usb 3-0:1.0: uevent

[   10.390449] usb usb4: uevent

[   10.390497] usb 4-0:1.0: uevent

[   10.390712] usb usb5: uevent

[   10.390760] usb 5-0:1.0: uevent

[   10.390971] usb usb1: uevent

[   10.391020] usb 1-0:1.0: uevent

[   11.577937] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   22.046060] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[  172.926580] IRQ 24/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs

[  174.877021] uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: reserve dev 2 ep81-INT, period 8, phase 4, 93 us

[  184.131645] hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc (ctl = Front Playback Volume)

[  184.250801] xscreensaver used greatest stack depth: 5884 bytes left

[  317.320264] firefox used greatest stack depth: 5764 bytes left

```

Is this correct >?

----------

## RedSquirrel

It appears no DVD/CD drives were detected. Assuming the drive is connected properly, you might be missing something in your kernel configuration. Perhaps you could post your kernel config (/usr/src/linux/.config) at http://pastebin.com/.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

hey an thanks for our reply 

http://pastebin.com/m20f0320b

----------

